# One for the Ladies of the Forum



## blackhawk19 (Oct 1, 2007)

One day my housework-challenged husband decided to wash his
Sweat- shirt. Seconds after he stepped into the laundry room, he shouted to me,  "What setting do I use on the washing machine?" "It depends," I replied. "What does it say on your shirt?" 
He yelled back, " University of Oklahoma ." 
And they say blondes are dumb. 
  ---------------------------------------------------------- 
A couple is lying in bed. The man says, "I am going to make you the happiest woman in the world." 
The woman replies, "I'll miss you..." 
  ------------------------------------------
"It's just too hot to wear clothes today," Jack says as he stepped out
of the shower, "Honey, what do you think the  Neighbors would think
if I mowed the lawn like this?" 
"Probably that I married you for your money," she replied. 
  ------------------------------------------ 
Q: What do you call an intelligent, good looking, sensitive man? 
A: A rumor 
  -------------------------------------- 
A man and his wife, now in their 60's, were celebrating their 40th wedding anniversary. On their  Special day a good fairy came to them and said that because they had  been so good that each one of them could have one wish. The wife wished for a trip around the world with her husband. Whoosh! Immediately she had airline/cruise tickets in her hands. 
The man wished for a female companion 30 years younger...Whoosh...immediately he turned ninety!!! 
Gotta love that fairy! 
  ---------------------------------------------------------- 
Dear Lord, 
I pray for Wisdom to understand my man; Love to forgive him; And
Patience for his moods. Because, Lord, if I pray for Strength, I'll beat
him to death. 
AMEN 
  ----------------------------------------------------------
  ------------------------------------------ - 
Q: Why do little boys whine? 
A: They are practicing to be men. 
  ------------------------------------------
Q: What does it mean when a man is in your bed gasping for breath and calling your name? 
A: You did not hold the pillow down long enough. 
     ------------------------------------------
Q: Why do men whistle when they are sitting on the toilet? 
A: It helps them remember which end they need to wipe. 
  ------------------------------------------
Q: How do you keep your husband from reading your e-mail? 
A: Rename the mail folder "Instruction Manuals"


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 1, 2007)

Hehehehehehehe I think I know those guys!


----------

